# The New Church Building.



## Big7 (Aug 23, 2015)

Finally after 7 years of planning and building,
we had the first service a few weeks ago.

Simply out grown the other one where I was baptized
51 years ago.

If you would like to read more, Google or Bing
St. Anna's Catholic Church in Monroe, Ga.


----------



## gordon 2 (Aug 29, 2015)

What, was and if question for you. 

What do you mean "out grown the old one"?

Was to old one just worn out, or are members of the body increasing?

And if membership is increasing --do ya know why?


----------

